

How To Build Multi-User Google Maps in a Day - adamdennis
https://goinstant.com/blog/how-we-built-multiuser-google-maps-in-a-day

======
coin
-1 for disabling pinchzoom on mobile devices

------
adamdennis
we've included a code example to make things clear

